#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  I Am Now Here. Good day.

## NoMansBuy

I heard of this place from some Reddit Comments. I like text based roleplay...and that's about all you're getting from me.

Not trying to be rude. But I'm not the kind of person to give out a bunch of personal information on an Internet Forum.

Good to meet you all, hope we can get along.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hello and welcome to the forum! We hope you like it here.

To get started why not go downtown where you can meet our members for random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here.

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you enjoy our little corner of the internet, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

Lastly, can you post a link to the reddit comments you mentioned? I didn't know we were internet famous...

----------


## Enigma

Welcome NoMansBuy! I agree with you on the not sharing of personal information on the Internet, anyone can read it. Of course, you're missing out on the opportunity of sowing some misinformation.

So I'm Enigma, a seven-foot tall minecraft-playing hindu guru drag-queen alien who's into science fiction and fantasy roleplaying. Glad to meet you!

What sort of gaming are you into?

Hope you enjoy your time here and don't forget to have some fun!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, NoMansBuy!

Do we at least get to know your favorite shape?

----------


## Alura

> Welcome NoMansBuy! I agree with you on the not sharing of personal information on the Internet, anyone can read it. Of course, you're missing out on the opportunity of sowing some misinformation.
> 
> So I'm Enigma, a seven-foot tall minecraft-playing hindu guru drag-queen alien who's into science fiction and fantasy roleplaying. Glad to meet you!
> 
> What sort of gaming are you into?
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time here and don't forget to have some fun!


Dreams = shattered.

Also, I'm a circle. 

Welcome to RPA, Reddit friend!

----------

